# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Πρόσκρουση του  MSC MAGNIFICA στον Πειραιά

## Παναγιώτης

Το πρωί το MSC MAGNIFICA προσέκρουσε στο κόκκινο στον Πειραιά. Όλοι είναι καλά αλλά έχει ζημιές και το βαπόρι και ο μόλος.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αφού δεν υπήρξε κάποιος τραυματισμός επιβάτη, όλα τα άλλα φτιάχνονται. Μακάρι οι ζημιές να είναι μικρής έκτασης και στο βαπόρι, αλλά και στο αγαπημένο μας καραβολατρικό στέκι!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kυκλοφορησαν  στο facebook φωτο με τον φαρο να λειπει,εντελως,καταποντιστηκε και ενα μικρο βουλιαγμα στο βαπορι.Πιθανοτατα ο χωρος καραβολατρικων συγκεντρωσεων και ληψεων ηταν πανω σε σαθρες βασεις.

----------


## mastrokostas

και εγω αυτο εμαθα ,οτι το φαναρι εφυγε μαζι με τον ντοκο !

----------


## AERO

Ηταν κανενας εκει;; :Single Eye:  εχουμε κανεναν τραυματία χοχοχο!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

*Πριν και Μετά!!!*

SL383474.jpg kokkino.jpg (Πηγή: facebook Πειραιάς Piraeus)

(Πιστεύω o moderator του θέματος να μην έχει πρόβλημα με την παραπάνω εικόνα, καθώς δεν δείχνει υλικές ζημιές πλοίου αλλά λιμένα)

----------


## AERO

Yποθέτω ότι θα τον φτιάξουν και μετά αντιο ζωή..... :Sour:

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτο πιστευω και εγω ! Αντιο ζωη !!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδες οι ζημια ειναι εξωφρενικα μεγαλη, ΧΑΘΗΚΕ ολο το κτισμα, αν ειναι δυνατον!!! Αρκετες φορες ειχα σκεφτει οτι δεν ειναι το πιο ασφαλες σημειο σε περιπτωση που συμβει κατι, αλλα δεν μπορουσα να διανοηθω τετοια εξαφανιση!!!

Ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν ηταν κανενας ανθρωπος πανω γιατι η επιβιωση θα ηταν δυσκολη. Το βλεπω ξανα και ξανα και ακομα να το πιστεψω, μα καλα στον αερα ηταν; 

Δεν θελω καν να σκεφτομαι τι θα γινοταν αν με απειρο κοσμο πανω (βλεπε αφιξεις Queen Mary 2) γινοταν κατι αναλογο!!!

----------


## P@vlos

Πάλι καλά δεν ήταν κάποιος πάνω. Συμφωνώ ο τρόπος που έφυγε όλο και η ζημιά στο πλοίο (που δείχνει ότι η σύγκρουση ήταν ελάχιστη) σε κανουν να τρομάζεις για τις αμέτρητες φορές που έχουμε βρεθεί οι περισσότεροι εκεί!

Είδα τοποθετηθηκε προσωρινα ενα φωτάκι κόκκινο αλλά πιστεύω πρέπει να γίνει μια μελέτη να βελτιωθεί όλο το κομμάτι του λιμενοβραχίωνα σύντομα πριν χαλάσει ο καιρός αφού φυσικά "ψαρέψουν" τον πρωην κόκκινο καθως δεν ξέρουμε που μπορεί να βρεθέι με τα ρεύματα και τι προβλήματα να δημιουργήσει!

----------


## leo85

Η Ζημιά του πλοίου δεν είναι μεγάλη εν συνκρίση με τον φάρο που εξαφανίστηκε,...........το ταρακούνημα πρέπει να το είχε πάθη από το Ρόδος.

----------


## CORFU

την ευθυνη   την εχει ο πιλοτοs η ο capten?????

----------


## giorgos_249

> την ευθυνη   την εχει ο πιλοτοs η ο capten?????


*
Λογικα ο πλοίαρχος , από ότι ξέρω ο πιλότος θεωρείται <<χαρτης που μιλάει >> , το λεω στα ελληνικά γιατί δε θυμαμαι απέξω τον Ιταλικό όρο που χρησιμοποιείται παγκοσμίως.....*

----------


## ιθακη

Πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι από τότες με το Ρόδος, που ένας φύλακας που ήταν εκεί και δεν επέτρεπε να πλησιάσεις, μου το είχε πεί κατά λέξη "μην πολυ ανεβαίνετε εκεί γιατί από κάτω είναι κούφιο, κάποια στιγμή με ένα καλό κούνημα θα πάει άπατο...." Πόσο δίκαιο είχε τελικά ο μαστρο Κώστας τότε, ε?????

----------


## combra

και ενα βιντεο που δειχνει το χτυπημα στο Magnifica

καθώς και στον μώλο  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Δεδομένου της στενότητας της εισόδου του λιμανιού του Πειραιά μήπως ειναι ώρα για την γενική ανακατασκευή του προβλήτα - λιμενοβραχείωνα; Ειναι το 2ο ατύχημα και σίγουρα έχουμε δει να φτάνουν πρύμες και πλώρες σε οριακά σημεία αρκετές φορές...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> την ευθυνη   την εχει ο πιλοτοs η ο capten?????


Έχουμε κουβεντιάσει *εδώ* για την ευθύνη του πιλότου και του πλοιάρχου.

----------


## giorgos_249

> μου το είχε πεί κατά λέξη "μην πολυ ανεβαίνετε εκεί γιατί από κάτω είναι κούφιο, κάποια στιγμή με ένα καλό κούνημα θα πάει άπατο...."


*Πες το ετσι φιλε και το σκεφτομουν αυτο ολο το απόγευμα το πως γινεται να πέσει !!! 

Τα ειπα και στο facebook, τα ξαναγραφω και εδω. Στατικά - με βαση τον τροπο που κατασκευαζονται τετοια εργα - δηλαδη δομικα  στοιχεια κουφια (τα γνωστα μπλόκια) που μπαζώνονται εσωτερικά με χαλίκι ή  άμμο, και εδράζονται επάνω σε λιθορριπή συνήθως ) , τέτοια αστοχία από  πρόσκρουση, θεωρητικα, δεν ξερω κατα ποσο δικαιολογείται εφ όσον ήταν έτσι  φτιαγμένο ! Πρεπει να ειχε μετακινηθει απο πιο πριν καποιο απο τα  μπλόκια από κάτω, ειτε από το ΡΟΔΟΣ που έπεσε το 2010 είτε από άλλο  παράγοντα ( υποσκαφές - κτλπ... )  ! 

Παραθέτω ένα χονδρικό σχέδιο,  δανεισμένο από τεύχος σημεώσεων του τμηματος Πολιτικων μηχανικών, του πανεπιστημιου Θεσσαλίας για να δειτε πως περίπου γίνονται τέτοιες κατασκευές..... 
*
1460182_10201909162243319_1321439105_n.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Και μην ξεχνάμε πως από κάτω δεν ήταν συμπαγή, γιατί εκεί που πετούσαμε ήταν η οροφή του δωματίου του φαροφυλακα

----------


## Apostolos

Σκεφθήτε οτι ο μώλος ειναι φτιαγμένος εδώ και 50 χρόνια... Το μόνο ευχάριστο ειναι οτι δε τέτοιες ζημιές θα πληρώσει εξολοκλήρου η εταιρία. Μακάρι με μια συντονισμένη ενέργεια μας (μια επιστολή στον Ανωμερίτη :Wink:  να φτιαχτεί ενας φάρος ειδικά για παρατήρηση και φωτογράφιση πλοίων...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> ........(μια επιστολή στον Ανωμερίτη να φτιαχτεί ενας φάρος ειδικά για παρατήρηση και φωτογράφιση πλοίων...


...και μετά ξυπνήσαμε...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σκεφθήτε οτι ο μώλος ειναι φτιαγμένος εδώ και 50 χρόνια... Το μόνο ευχάριστο ειναι οτι δε τέτοιες ζημιές θα πληρώσει εξολοκλήρου η εταιρία. Μακάρι με μια συντονισμένη ενέργεια μας (μια επιστολή στον Ανωμερίτη να φτιαχτεί ενας φάρος ειδικά για παρατήρηση και φωτογράφιση πλοίων...


 Πιό πολλά χρόνια είναι αλλά δεν έχει τόσο σημασία.¶λλοι είναι πολύ περισσότερα.Αυτόν εδώ τον κόκκινο τον έχουν γκρεμίσει κ άλλες φορές,όλο εκεί πέφτουν.Αντίθετα στον πράσινο δεν θυμάμαι κάτι.

----------


## giorgos....

Κατά την διάρκεια της επισκευής του πλοίου στον Πειραιά.

PB200492small.jpg PB200493small.jpg
PB200498small.jpg PB200499small.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Σκεφθήτε οτι ο μώλος ειναι φτιαγμένος εδώ και 50 χρόνια... Το μόνο ευχάριστο ειναι οτι δε τέτοιες ζημιές θα πληρώσει εξολοκλήρου η εταιρία. Μακάρι με μια συντονισμένη ενέργεια μας (μια επιστολή στον Ανωμερίτη να φτιαχτεί ενας φάρος ειδικά για παρατήρηση και φωτογράφιση πλοίων...


Εδώ και χρόνια έχει βγει η μελέτη για παραχώρηση του ταινιόδρομου στο μόλο σε ιδιώτη, για να φτιάξει καφετέρια και εστιατόριο. Τελευτάια φόρά αν δεν κένω λάθος είχε γίνει διαγωνισμός πρόπερσι αλλά δεν βρέθηκαν ενδιαφερόμενοι. Μάλλον σκέφτηκαν ότι δεν θα πάει κανένας να κάτσει και να έχει θέα τα Αγουδημόπλοια (τότε) και τις νταλίκες. Αν ξεκινήσει η επέκταση του λιμανιού  και το νέο λιμάνι κρουαζιέρας ίσως υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον.




> Πιό πολλά χρόνια είναι αλλά δεν έχει τόσο σημασία.¶λλοι είναι πολύ περισσότερα.Αυτόν εδώ τον κόκκινο τον έχουν γκρεμίσει κ άλλες φορές,όλο εκεί πέφτουν.Αντίθετα στον πράσινο δεν θυμάμαι κάτι.


Ίσως φτιάχνει σπηλιάδες η Πειραϊκή με τους νοτιάδες και "χτίζουν" τα βαπόρια στο κόκκινο, ενώ στους βοριάδες έρχεται πιο στρωτά ο καιρός από το στενό του ναυστάθμου.

Σύμφωνα με ανακόινωση της Πανελλήνιας Ενωσης Πλοηγών (ΠΕΠ) το βαπόρι δεν έιχε πάρει πιλότο στην κίτρινη σημαδούρα λόγω καιρού και ξεκίνησε την προσέγγιση χωρίς πιλότο. Ο πιλότος ανέβηκε λίγο έξω από τη μπούκα του λιμανιού όταν ήταν πια αργά για να διορθώσει την πορεία.

----------


## Apostolos

Εχω βαρεθεί την ιδια καραμέλα! Δηλαδή ο Πλοίαρχος του πλοίου ειναι ανίκανος να διευθύνει το πλοίο εντώς του λιμένα; Θεωρώ υπερβολικό οτι χάρης στον πιλότο το πλοίο προσεγγίζει με ασφάλεια! Δηλαδή ο πιλότος που γνωρίζει μερικά λεπτά το πλοίο (έστω και για επαναλαμβανόμενες φορές) μπορεί να διευθύνει καλύτερα αυτό το μεγαθήριο απο τον Πλοίαρχο που ειναι 24/7 πανω στο πλοίο; Σιγά την δυσκολία του Πειραιά δηλαδή, ούτε ρευματα, ούτε παλοίριες ούτε και κανα φοβερό τράφικ! Σίγουρα ειναι ο πλοηγός ενα βοήθημα αλλα όχι πως η έληψη του δημιουργεί και συνθήκες ατυχήματος στο πλοίο! Στο κάτω κάτω ο εκάστοτε Πλοίαρχος ειναι υπεύθυνος για το πλοίο του οτι και να γίνει! Δέν μπορώ να φανταστώ οτι οι Πλοίαρχοι επιπέδου MSC (και λοιπών εταιριών κρουαζιέρας) αφήνουν την διακυβέρνηση του σκάφους τους στους πλοηγούς των λιμένων! Τώρα το οτι έγινε ένα λάθος και ποίο αυτό θα το δήξει το πόρισμα που θα βγάλουν ασφαλιστές και P&I clubs

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το είπαμε και πιο πριν Απόστολε



> Έχουμε κουβεντιάσει *εδώ* για την ευθύνη του πιλότου και του πλοιάρχου.


Την ευθύνη την έχει ο πλοίαρχος. ΄Ρραγε σου έχει τύχει ποτέ να βγάζει σπηλιάδες στους νοτιάδες ΄πως υπέθεσα; Σίγουρα θα το δούμε στο πόρισμα που θα βγάλει η σημάια.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εχω βαρεθεί την ιδια καραμέλα! Δηλαδή ο Πλοίαρχος του πλοίου ειναι ανίκανος να διευθύνει το πλοίο εντώς του λιμένα; Θεωρώ υπερβολικό οτι χάρης στον πιλότο το πλοίο προσεγγίζει με ασφάλεια! Δηλαδή ο πιλότος που γνωρίζει μερικά λεπτά το πλοίο (έστω και για επαναλαμβανόμενες φορές) μπορεί να διευθύνει καλύτερα αυτό το μεγαθήριο απο τον Πλοίαρχο που ειναι 24/7 πανω στο πλοίο; Σιγά την δυσκολία του Πειραιά δηλαδή, ούτε ρευματα, ούτε παλοίριες ούτε και κανα φοβερό τράφικ! Σίγουρα ειναι ο πλοηγός ενα βοήθημα αλλα όχι πως η έληψη του δημιουργεί και συνθήκες ατυχήματος στο πλοίο! Στο κάτω κάτω ο εκάστοτε Πλοίαρχος ειναι υπεύθυνος για το πλοίο του οτι και να γίνει! Δέν μπορώ να φανταστώ οτι οι Πλοίαρχοι επιπέδου MSC (και λοιπών εταιριών κρουαζιέρας) αφήνουν την διακυβέρνηση του σκάφους τους στους πλοηγούς των λιμένων! Τώρα το οτι έγινε ένα λάθος και ποίο αυτό θα το δήξει το πόρισμα που θα βγάλουν ασφαλιστές και P&I clubs


Στην τελευταια επισκεψη του QM2 στον Πειραια ,κατα τον αποπλου ,παραλιγω να παρει σβαρνα το πρασινο Αποστολε !! Ποιος γλιτωσε το βαπορι ? Ο πλοηγος ο Καπεταν Χαρης που εβλεπε μια ωρα οτι τον ξεπεφτε ο μαιστρος προς το φαναρι !
Μερικες φορες ,χρειαζονται και δυο ζευγαρια εμπειρα  ματια ακομη , οταν τα πραγματα στραβωσουν !!  :Wink:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σε ανακοίνωση προέβη ο Ο.Λ.Π διευκρινίζοντας τα ακόλουθα σχετικά με το ατύχημα του MSC Magnifica:


Σχετικά με δημοσιεύματα ορισμένων blogs, ότι μετά την πρόσκρουση του πλοίου “MSC Magnifica” στο κόκκινο φανάρι της εισόδου του Κεντρικού Λιμένα Πειραιά, “το λιμάνι έχει μείνει χωρίς φάρο”, από τον ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. γίνονται γνωστά τα εξής:

1. Από την πρώτη μέρα σε συνεννόηση με την αρμόδια Υπηρεσία Φάρων του Υπουργείου Εθνικής Άμυνας, τοποθετήθηκε κόκκινος ηλεκτρικός φανός εισόδου επί σιδερένιου τριπόδου.
2. Ο ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. έλαβε αυθημερόν από το P&I Club της εταιρίας το εγγυημένο ποσό για την αποκατάσταση του μώλου και του μόνιμου φάρου.
3. Η Τεχνική Υπηρεσία του ΟΛΠ Α.Ε. προωθεί το έργο της διαμόρφωσης του μώλου και της ανέγερσης του φάρου μέσα από τις προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες.
4. Όσα γράφτηκαν για γεγονότα κινδύνους ή πρόσωπα, κινούνται στη σφαίρα της φαντασίας κάποιων, που αν και Πειραιώτες, συκοφαντούν τον Πειραιά και το Λιμάνι του.

Πηγή: http://www.olp.gr/el/press-releases/...-faro%E2%80%9D

----------


## ιθακη

Οπότε είναι σαν να μας λένε εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, ότι διαβάζουν και τα διάφορα φόρουμ, και λένε με ευγενικό τρόπο πως ο καθένας μας λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του, που έχουν και δίκαιο σε αυτό....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως από την πρώτη μέρα είχε μπει προσωρινό φαναρι

ZCZC HA95
201640 UTC NOV 13
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 591/13
SARONIKOS GULF 
PIRAEUS HARBOUR
N.MOLE HEAD
TEMPORARY FLASHING RED LIGHT PLACED
27-56,38N 023-37,35E
8 METRES, 3NM, 4 SEC
NNNN

----------


## mastrokostas

Την ιδια μερα Παναγιωτη εβαλαν οι ανθρωποι την σπιθα ! καποιος παπαρας για αλλη μια φορα θα εχει γραψει καπου μια παπαρα !Παλια ειχαμε ασχετους δημοσιογραφους !Σημερα εχουμε απλα ασχετους !

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δύο χρόνια συμπληρώνονται αύριο από εκείνο το πρωινό που το MSC Magnifica άφησε το λιμάνι του Πειραιά χωρίς *κόκκινο φάρο!* Δύο χρόνια κι ακόμη η αδιαφορία και η κωλυσιεργία των υπευθύνων παραμένει προκλητική. Βέβαια σιγά μην ασχοληθούν με ένα φανάρι, όταν το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι το πως θα ξεπουλήσουν το λιμάνι μια ώρα αρχύτερα!  :Sour:

----------


## despo

Ντροπή σου να τα λες αυτά  :05.18 Flustered:  :05.18 Flustered:  :05.18 Flustered:  Εχουμε πολύ δουλειά τώρα για να πάρουμε τη δόση μας, με αυτά θα ασχολούμαστε ;

----------

